# 10 Best Symphonies



## DrMuller

This has probably been done many times before but since there are always new members joining this board why not do it again? Your top 10 favorite symphonies.
Here is my list:

1. Brahms 4
2. Dvorak 9
3. Beethoven 7
4. Brahms 3
5. Dvorak 7
6. Schubert 9
7. Beethoven 3
8. Brahms 1
9. Mozart 41
10. Mendelssohn 3


----------



## shangoyal

Cool list. Listen to some Mozart piano concertos if you like symphonies a lot!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As of this morning....

Sibelius 7
Mahler 7
Sibelius 6
Mozart 41
Sibelius 5
Beethoven 4
Nørgård 2
Mahler 6
CPE Bach no. 1 (full orchestra in D major)
Haydn 52


----------



## scratchgolf

As of now

1. Schubert 9
2. Beethoven 6
3. Beethoven 9
4. Beethoven 5
5. Mahler 2
6. Mendelssohn 4
7. Schubert 8
8. Mahler 5
9. Beethoven 2
10. Brahms 4


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Schubert 9
2 Stravinsky Sym of Psalms
3-6 Beethoven 3, 5, 6, 7
7 Vaughan Williams 5
8 Ives 4
9 Mendelssohn 4
10 Chavez India 

Caveat: this is a bit of a lark for me


----------



## musicrom

1. Tchaikovsky 4
2. Beethoven 5
3. Sibelius 2
4. Shostakovich 5
5. Dvorak 9
6. Prokofiev 1
7. Beethoven 7
8. Borodin 2
9. Mahler 1
10. Rachmaninoff 2


----------



## poconoron

Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Mozart 39
Beethoven 4
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 6
Beethoven 5
Schubert 9
Haydn 92
Haydn 93


----------



## Mister Man

In no order (except for the first).

Beethoven Symphony No. 6, my all time favorite.

Haydn No. 94
Haydn No. 100
Haydn No. 96
Mozart No. 41
Mozart No. 40
Mozart No. 35
Beethoven No. 7
Beethoven No. 8
Beethoven No. 5

I've yet to venture into Romantic era Symphonies, except Mahler Symphony No. 1, which was great.


----------



## DrMuller

Mister Man said:


> In no order (except for the first).
> 
> Beethoven Symphony No. 6, my all time favorite.
> 
> Haydn No. 94
> Haydn No. 100
> Haydn No. 96
> Mozart No. 41
> Mozart No. 40
> Mozart No. 35
> Beethoven No. 7
> Beethoven No. 8
> Beethoven No. 5
> 
> I've yet to venture into Romantic era Symphonies, except Mahler Symphony No. 1, which was great.


I think it's time you did that.


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven 7
Mahler 5
Sibelius 2
Shostakovich 10
Mozart 41
Dvorak 9
Brahms 4
Mendelssohn 4
Tchaikovsky 6
Prokofiev 1

I picked someone different for each of the ten. Otherwise I might have picked more Mahler, Beethoven or DSCH


----------



## SONNET CLV

I can't even attempt this.
I just got done working on 10 piano concerti and found I had 12 listed, and that didn't include any of the Mozart's.
Some things are impossible, especially at my age with my handicaps and with my love for symphonies -- all kinds of symphonies, dozens and dozens of symphonies.

But I will posit a couple of dear favorites:

Howard Hanson -- Symphony No. 2 ("Romantic")
Tchaikowsky -- Symphony No. 5
Beethoven -- Symphony No. 7
Shostakovich -- Symphony No. 5
Samuel Barber -- Symphony in One Movement
Prokofiev -- Symphony No. 5
Joly Braga Santos -- Symphony No. 4
Brahms -- Symphony No. 1
Bruckner -- Symphony No. 7
Mahler -- Symphony No. 4


----------



## Weston

Probably the fourth or 12th time I've done this, but goodness me! I just looked at my join date and I'm feeling long in the tooth.

Off the top of my head which means I'm probably forgetting something:

1. Beethoven 9 (probably will always remain in this position for me.)
2. Beethoven 7
3. Vaughan-Williams 7
4. Brahms 1
5. Alfven 4. 
6. Dutilleux 1 
7. Schubert 8(?) Unfinished
8. Bax 6 (a recent listening experience, so the excitement may fade.)
9. Sibelius 1 (I need to get more familiar with the others)
10. Vaughan-Williams 5

If there's too much little known stuff listed it's not that I'm showing off an esoteric taste, it's just that you start thinking the old war horses get stale after a while and so it's hard to list them. But then when you return to them it's like a glorious homecoming.


----------



## Alypius

My traditional list:
1.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 (1807) 
2.	Brahms: Symphony #4 (1885)
3.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 ("From the New World") (1893)
4.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 (1937) 
5.	Mozart: Symphony #35 ("Haffner") (1782)
6.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 (1919)
7.	Schubert: Symphony #8 ("Unfinished") (1822)
8.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 ("Pathetique") (1893)
9.	Mahler: Symphony #2 ("Resurrection") (1894)
10.	Haydn: Symphony #104 ("London") (1791)

My untraditional list:
1.	Szymanowski: Symphony #4 ("Symphonie Concertante") (1932)
2.	Martinů: Symphony #2 (1943)
3.	Nørgård: Symphony #3 (1975)
4.	Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)*
5.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements (1945)
6.	Rautavaara: Symphony #7 ("Angel of Light") 
7.	Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 (1983)
8.	Dutilleux: Symphony #2 ("Le Double") (1959)
9.	Wm. Schuman: Symphony #3 (1941)
10.	Pärt: Symphony #3 (1971)

*As Tom Service (_The Guardian_) noted in his recent series on the symphony, Adams' _Harmonielehre_ is "a symphony in all but name." Speaking of Service, check out his excellent series on the symphony through the centuries, a wonderful mixture of predictable and unpredictable choices. Here's the "Introduction" to the series: 
http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2013/sep/10/50-greatest-symphonies-tom-service-series


----------



## Trout

1. Beethoven 6
2. Messiaen - Turangalila
3. Bruckner 8
4. Mahler 1
5. Ives 4
6. Bruch 3
7. Atterberg 3
8. Schnittke 5/Concerto Grosso 4
9. Mozart 35
10. Dvorak 9

I find it interesting that my favorite symphonies by Beethoven, Mozart, and Mahler do not coincide with many listeners and critics. It is possible that their lightheartedness, in comparison to some of their later, more-profound efforts in the genre, may cause them to be perceived as less-serious endeavors, though I would not think so. _Turangalila-Symphonie_ may always be one of my favorites simply for being my personal _Rite of Spring_, opening up the door for modern music in general for me and presenting sounds that I never knew possible prior. The Ives and Schnittke are each brilliant in their own ways as they are both embellishments of the past while enthusiastically looking ever-forward. Atterberg's is a fantastic program of music from exquisite peacefulness to a cinematic tempest and, in the end, to a sensational triumph. The symphonies of the late-Romantic Austrian and German on the list both are captivating essays in structure and melody respectively. And I used to just pass a cursory "glance" over Dvorak's 9th, but Kondrashin's stunning recording made me listen more closely.

I would post an honorable mentions list, but that may take too long and it's fairly late here so maybe a little later.


----------



## Winterreisender

This is always a fun exercise:

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 6
3. Tchaikovsky 6
4. Sibelius 5
5. Berlioz Fantastique
6. Beethoven 7
7. Mahler 2
8. Dvorak 8
9. Schubert 8
10. Mozart 41


----------



## MagneticGhost

Something like this. No particular order

Mahler 2
Mahler 3
Messiaen Turangalila
Dvorak 8
Brahms 2
Brahms 4
Sibelius 2
Rachmaninov 2
Vaughan Williams 1
Vaughan Williams 7


----------



## Skilmarilion

For now, something like this ...

Mahler 4
Mahler 9
Tchaikovsky 5
Tchaikovsky 6
Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Beethoven 5
Sibelius 3
Mendelssohn 3
Rachmaninov 2


----------



## Nevum

1. Beethoven 3
2. Beethoven 9
3. Bruckner 9
4. Schubert 8
5. Berlioz- Symphonie Fantastique
6. Schumann 3
7. Brahms 3
8. Rott -Symphony in E major
9. Bruckner 3
10. Mahler 1


----------



## Vesteralen

Why can't I resist these?
(in roughly backwards chronological order)

Harbison #1
Barber #1
Vaughan Williams #6
Vaughan Williams #2
Prokofiev #5
Nielsen #5 
Mahler #7
Bruckner #9
Brahms #3
Schumann #2
Mendelssohn #3
Mozart #39
Haydn #96


rats, that's 13 already................


----------



## Guest

Don't know if somebody already said this, but we already conducted an extensive survey that established what the consensus opinion was for the top 100 (?) symphonies. I would check that out. 

But here are mine, in no particular order.

Mahler 2
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 9
Schubert 8
Tchaikovsky 6
Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Mahler 6
Haydn London
Dvorak 9


----------



## joen_cph

A bunch of some favourites

Bruckner 4
Bruckner 5
Bruckner 8
Mahler 9
Mahler 10
Sibelius 4
Nielsen 4
Nielsen 5
Martinu 6
Pettersson 8


----------



## DrMuller

joen_cph said:


> A bunch of some favourites
> 
> Bruckner 4
> Bruckner 5
> Bruckner 8
> Mahler 9
> Mahler 10
> Sibelius 4
> Nielsen 4
> Nielsen 5
> Martinu 6
> Pettersson 8


I have this feeling you like Bruckner


----------



## Cosmos

I'll try to refrain from picking more than one symphony per composer (just cuz Mahler and Beethoven would take over the list)

Beethoven 3
Mahler 5
Bruckner 9
Stravinsky in Three Movements
Gorecki 3
Prokofiev 5
Schmidt 2
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
Shostakovich 10
Szymanowski 4

If I _did_ allow duplicates, I would include Beethoven 6 and 9, Mahler 2 and 9, Bruckner 3, 7 and 8


----------



## Amusicman

Mahler Symphony No. 9
Shostakovich Symphony No. 10
Hindemith Symphony in b-flat
Mahler Symphony No. 6
Barber Symphony in one movement 
Mozart Symphony No. 40
Beethoven Symphony No. 7
Bruckner Symphony No. 9
Sibelius Symphony No. 4
Nielsen Symphony No. 6


----------



## brianvds

GreenMamba said:


> Caveat: this is a bit of a lark for me


Seeing as you have Vaughan Williams in your list, I have to ask: is the lark ascending? 

But yes, making such a list is an almost impossible task, and the list is likely to change from one day to the next. More or less in chronological order (because order of preference is truly impossible):

Mozart 38
Mozart 39
Beethoven 6
Mendelssohn 3
Brahms 3
Dvorak 8
Mahler 4
Shostakovich 9
Rachmaninov 2
Vaughan Williams 3


----------



## Cosmos

Also, is Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy sometimes called a symphony? If that one doesn't count, instead I'll also say the Divine Poem


----------



## Bulldog

These have been my favorites over the last few years:

Vaughan Williams - 9.
Shostakovich - 10 & 15
Beethoven - 7 & 9.
Bruckner - 8.
Mahler - 4 & 5.
Berlioz - Fantastique.
Mozart - 38 & 39.
Weinberg - 8 & 12.


----------



## hpowders

Tone poems are not symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Today it would be:

Tchaikovsky 6
Tchaikovsky 5
Beethoven 7
Dvorak 9
Beethoven 6
Prokofiev 1
Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Mendelssohn 4
Sibelius 2

Order is random. And here are some works I wish were symphonies so I could add them:
Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Debussy - Le Mer
Holst - The Planets
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Falla - Nights in the Gardens of Spain


----------



## QuietGuy

Mozart 40
Mozart 41
Beethoven 9
Brahms 1
Barber 1
Bernstein 2
Hanson 2
Stravinsky 1 in Eb
Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky Symphony in C


----------



## brianvds

Cosmos said:


> Also, is Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy sometimes called a symphony? If that one doesn't count, instead I'll also say the Divine Poem


And what about Mahler's Song of the Earth or Bartok's Concerto for orchestra? The fact a composer called it something else is HIS problem. For the purposes of this thread, if I say it's a symphony then it damn well IS a symphony! 

I wish I had more time: I would have made, after ten or so pages of this thread, a list of all the works mentioned here plus how many "votes" they got. That way, we would have had a good idea of which ten symphonies are widely considered to be the greatest.


----------



## KenOC

brianvds said:


> And what about Mahler's Song of the Earth...?


Well, cheating a bit there. Mahler subtitled it "A Symphony for Tenor, Alto and Large Orchestra."


----------



## techniquest

Ooh - this has come round again. Okay, as of this moment the list stands thus:

1. Mahler 2
2. Mahler 3
3. Shostakovich 13
4. Prokofiev 5
5. Beethoven 6
6. Khachaturian 2
7. RVW 2
8. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
9. Mahler 8
10. Shostakovich 15


----------



## revdrdave

In no particular order...

Vaughan Williams 5
Walton 1
Sibelius 6
Honegger 4
Shostakovich 6
Brahms 3
Schumann 2
Tchaikovsky 6
Vaughan Williams 2
Gorecki 3


----------



## billeames

This is my list as of today, being limited to 10, not in any order.

1 Messiaen Turangalila Symphony
2 Beethoven 9th
3 Brahms 1
4 Mahler 9th
5 Shostakovitch 10th
6 Dvorak 9th
7 Bruckner 8th
8 Mozart #41
9 Prokofiev 5th
10 Berlioz Symphony Fantastique

Left out unfortunately Beethoven 5th, 7th, Schubert 9th, Tchaikovsky 4, 5, 6, Brahms 1 2 4, Mozart 38th, Haydn 104th, Mahler 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, Bruckner 4, 5, 9, Shostakovitch 5, 13, 14th, 15, Brian 1 (Gothic), Sibelius 1,2. All in my opinion, of course. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Bruce

So hard to limit it to just 10. And as others have noted, it changes rapidly, but here are my own contributions to the list.

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mahler 2
3. Ruders 1
4. Schubert 9
5. Rouse 2
6. Mahler 3
7. Albert "Riverrun"
8. Silvestrov 6
9. Tubin 8
10. Vaughan-Williams 2


----------



## Fugue Meister

10-Prokofiev Symphony No. 3 in c
9- Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 in e
8- Borodin Symphony No. 2 in b
7- Mozart Symphony No. 38 in D
6- Brahms Symphony No. 1 in c
5- Prokofiev Symphony No. 6 in eb
4- Beethoven Symphony No. 3 in Eb
3- Mahler Symphony No. 6 in a
2- Beethoven Symphony No. 9 in d
1- Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 in c


----------



## jamesvr

Sibelius 2
Sibelius 4
Beethoven 5
Beethoven 6
Mozart 39
Mahler 5
Dvorak 9
Bruckner 4
Tchaikovsky 4
Prokofiev 5


----------



## tastas

Beethoven No. 3
Beethoven No. 5
Beethoven No. 9
Dvorak No. 9
Mozart No. 25
Mozart No. 40
Haydn No. 101
Schubert No. 9
Brahms No. 1
Tchaikovsky No. 5


----------



## DrMuller

A top 10 list is difficult to do. I think I will cheat and make a top 15 list, that's easier. Here it is:

1. Brahms 4
2. Dvorak 9
3. Beethoven 7
4. Brahms 3
5. Dvorak 7
6. Schubert 9
7. Beethoven 3
8. Brahms 1
9. Mozart 41
10. Mendelssohn 3
11. Beethoven 5
12. Mozart 40
13. Dvorak 8
14. Tchaikovsky 6
15. Mendelssohn 4

My list is rather "old-school". Maybe I should give Mahler a chance.


----------



## DrMuller

OK, It's time. I want to get to know Mahler and his symphonies. Can someone help me; where should I start? Symphony 4 or 5?


----------



## Guest

People often suggest Symphony 5 as a starting point for Mahler, perhaps because of a popular adagietto, but I connected most quickly with 2, 6, and perhaps 4...

As much as I'm utilizing my free time to engage in the OCD tendency of ranking my favorite things, I haven't "done" symphonies in a while :/ 

I'll just have to wing it:

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
Dvorak - Symphony No. 9
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Saint-Saens - Symphony No. 3
Messiaen - Turangalila-Symphonie
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Schubert - Symphony No. 8
Mozart - Symphony No. 40
Berio - Sinfonia


Couldn't pick a Haydn... perhaps the Berio or Mozart could switch out for a Haydn or a Sibelius... even a Tchaikovsky or a Bruckner if I'm feeling generous 

Edit: ...ok I didn't even think of Berlioz or Shosty... I quit.


----------



## Mahlerian

DrMuller said:


> OK, It's time. I want to get to know Mahler and his symphonies. Can someone help me; where should I start? Symphony 4 or 5?


All of Mahler's symphonies are mature and fully characteristic works. That is to say, there's no work that bridges the gap between him and his predecessors (Bruckner, Berlioz, Wagner, and of course Beethoven and Mozart) in the way that Beethoven's first two symphonies can be heard in the context of Haydn or Wagner's early operas in the context of Weber and Meyerbeer. That said, all of them are great works, and fully worth getting to know (not something I'd say about Bruckner or Shostakovich, for example).

That said, the 4th one is a great one to start with because it's as fully Mahler-like as any of them, and certainly as dense and well-developed, but all with a lighter tone than normal.

The 5th is popular partially because of its beautiful Adagietto fourth movement, and because the work embodies the recognizable darkness to light journey of symphonies like Beethoven's Fifth. Some people on this forum have found it difficult as a whole, though; all of the movements are interconnected via various motifs and the structure of the movements is quite complex.

The perennial favorite is the 2nd, which is a fine work and quite unique, despite its kinship to Beethoven's Ninth (complete with choral finale). It's the most popular Mahler symphony, and was even during his lifetime.

My personal favorite is the 6th, which is the tightest and most tense, a brilliantly written work from start to finish with the most exquisite and ingenious slow movement I know.

The 9th may be the most moving; it has the odd form of two fast movements sandwiched in-between two slow ones, and the contrasts make for a work that feels unlike pretty much anything in the repertoire.

The 1st is vigorous and youthful, and a lot of people find they take to this one easily, even if they find the others hard going. I think it's Mahler's weakest and most disparate overall on critical reflection, though I enjoy it just fine when simply listening.

The 8th is famous for being big and requiring the largest forces of any standard repertoire work (and for having a dumb nickname the composer despised). It's the first all-choral symphony (meaning there's choral and solo singing pretty much from start to finish), which leads to some people wondering why it's a called a symphony (it's because "symphony" designates the form and style of writing, not the forces used, and Mahler's 8th is, most definitely and without any question whatsoever, a symphony). It's not bombastic or overwhelmingly climax-filled as its reputation might suggest, and the composer considered it his best work at one point; every single melody and theme is connected to every other melody or theme, and much of the writing is very subtle.

The 3rd is the longest work in the standard repertoire, and first impressions might lead one to think that it's a disparate collection of movements (six of them) without much connection, but despite including just about every kind of expression and form and mood Mahler could think of, the work holds together remarkably well, and every one of those movements is excellent taken by itself.

The 7th is the odd duck, though it has a few champions around here (ComposerofAvantGarde in particular). Its finale is...strange. I love the first movement in particular.

The 10th was left complete aside from the orchestration at Mahler's death, and it's perhaps a harbinger of a new direction for the composer, as it seems different even from his other late works, the Ninth and Das Lied von der Erde. Often, conductors have performed the opening Adagio (the first movement of five) alone, and it's quite an amazing movement even taken by itself.


----------



## nightscape

DrMuller said:


> OK, It's time. I want to get to know Mahler and his symphonies. Can someone help me; where should I start? Symphony 4 or 5?


You have taken your first step into a larger world


----------



## nightscape

If you want to ease into Mahler (if there is such a thing (there isn't )) I would suggest 1, 4 or 5. I would consider these his most direct and "accessible" symphonies I suppose. 

If length isn't a concern then I would say go for the 2nd, my favorite of his.


----------



## nightscape

In no particular, and as per usual...one per customer. These are going through my brain right now.

Mahler 2
Dvorak 8
Sibelius 2
Beethoven 9
Atterberg 2
Enescu 3
Mozart 41
Raff 5
Shostakovich 11
Bruckner 6


----------



## musicrom

DrMuller said:


> OK, It's time. I want to get to know Mahler and his symphonies. Can someone help me; where should I start? Symphony 4 or 5?


I'm no Mahler expert - I've only listened to 3 of his symphonies, and Mahlerian obviously is - so listen to his advice more than mine - but here's my two cents:

 Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - I found most of it to be pretty accessible; it features a theme based on the song Frère Jacques in the 3rd movement that's pretty interesting.
 Symphony No. 5 - I really enjoyed it, and not only the Adagietto. It was interesting from the very beginning.
 Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" - I don't remember much about it, but I remember the first time I listened to it, it left a strong impression on me. I'm not sure why I haven't come back to it since.


----------



## DrMuller

I have been listening to Mahler's 5th all day and I must say I am surprised. I have been listening to classical music for 10 years and have over 300 classical CDs but no Mahler; I was always afraid to listen to his music, I suppose I was afraid I would hate it and the would been I am a poor classical music fan. I can tell you that his 5th is brilliant and not at all as difficult as I though, in fact I am totally loving it after one day. This Mahler fear of mine was very silly obviously, although I do realize his other symphonies might be more difficult to love for a beginner.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Here's my favorites among the symphonies I have listened. Very common list. I have still a lot to listen.
Mahler 2
Beethoven 6
Shostakovich 5
Bruckner 4
Haydn 104
Mahler 9
Beethoven 9
Brahms 4
Tchaikovsky 5
Haydn 93


----------



## nightscape

DrMuller said:


> I suppose I was afraid I would hate it and it would mean I am a poor classical music fan.


I'm glad you liked his 5th, otherwise that statement would be accurate :devil:


----------



## Muddy

I am listening to Bruckner's 8th while trying to come up with a list. In no order, mine are:

Beethoven's 9th
Beethoven's 6th
Beethoven's 3rd
Mahler's 2nd
Mahler's 3rd
Mahler's 9th
Bruckner's 8th!!!
Brahms 1st
Brahms 4th
Mozart Jupiter

So difficult to stop at ten. Looking at my list, it is Bruckner's 8th that currently dominates my listening. The Adagio. I love this forum, and one of the reasons is I discovered Bruckner's 8th adagio via another best of list: slow movements. I can't say enough about it. I cry every time I listen to it.


----------



## JACE

I'll play. 

My ever-evolving choices:

Beethoven - 7th
Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique
Brahms - 2nd
Brahms - 3rd
Mahler - 2nd
Mahler - 9th
Ives - 4th
Ives - Symphony: New England Holidays
Shostakovich - 4th
Shostakovich - 13th


----------



## Radames

Vaughn Williams 8th
Sibelius 2nd
Dvorak 6th
Rachmaninoff 2nd
Brahms 4th
Mahler's 3rd
Mahler's 5th
Tchaikovsky's 6th
Beethoven's 5th
Kalinnikov's 2nd

wait - Stenhammar's 2nd too. I know that makes 11, but if amps can go to 11 a top ten list can go to 11 too.


----------



## stevens

"10 Best Symphonies"

1) To Conduct?
2) To listen to?
3) To play?
4) To order in the bookshelf?


----------



## joen_cph

It´s probably your own choice.


----------



## stevens

joen_cph said:


> It´s probably your own choice.


Well that should be 4 different threads


----------



## joen_cph

No, the thread would just be more interesting .


----------



## DrMuller

nightscape said:


> I'm glad you liked his 5th, otherwise that statement would be accurate :devil:


Maybe there's hope for me than.


----------



## GGluek

In no particular order of preference:

Beethoven: 3, 8
Brahms: 4,2
Mahler 6, 4
Mozart: Prague, Jupiter

Honorable mentions (roughly equal): Schubert "Great" C major, Nielsen 5. Schumann "Rhenish," Prokofiev 5, Vaughan Williams 5, Mahler 5,9, Brahms 1, Beethoven 4,7, Haydn "Clock," Mozart "Hafffner"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1 - Beethoven 9th (will always be my #1)
2 - Beethoven 5th
3 - Brahms 4th
4 - Schubert 9th
5 - Beethoven 7th (sometimes changes position with Beethoven's 3rd)

The last five are in no particular order. 
- Bruckner 9th
- Beethoven 3rd "Eroica"
- Schubert 8th "Unfinished"
- Mozart 38th "Prague"
- Dvorak 9th "New World"

Honorable Mentions:
- Mozart 40
- Bruckner 8th
- Brahms 1st and 3rd
- Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_


----------



## Haydn man

Top 10 as of right now (could be different by tomorrow)
Schubert 8
Mozart 39
Haydn 104
Beethoven 6
Elgar 1
Brahms 4
VW London Symphony
Dvorak 9
Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 2


----------



## DrMuller

OK, I have noticed there are many Bruckner fans on this board. I have never bought a single CD with his works. where should I start?


----------



## Mahlerian

DrMuller said:


> OK, I have noticed there are many Bruckner fans on this board. I have never bought a single CD with his works. where should I start?


The perennial favorites are the 4th and 7th. I think the 5th and 8th are the best, with the 9th only losing out because it doesn't have a finale (not one that the composer finished, at any rate). I personally love the original version of the 3rd, but I hate the revision. The 6th has a wonderful slow movement. The symphonies that preceded the 3rd only interest me a little bit, and not consistently, either.


----------



## Guest

There are eleven symphonies.

Start anywhere.

Listen to all of them.

Let us know how it goes.

Pure and simple.TM


----------



## stevens

Oh my God..is this forum all about orderings?

1) "who is the best.."
2) "what is the best.."
3) "Who is the fastest.."
4) "Ten best.."
5) "The loudest ever.."
6) "The best composer ever..."


Are you all Accountant? 
Why all this orderings? Whats the point? -To bring order out of chaos in your life?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

stevens said:


> Oh my God..is this forum all about orderings?
> 
> 1) "who is the best.."
> 2) "what is the best.."
> 3) "Who is the fastest.."
> 4) "Ten best.."
> 5) "The loudest ever.."
> 6) "The best composer ever..."
> 
> Are you all Accountant?
> Why all this orderings? Whats the point? -To bring order out of chaos in your life?


C'mon, don't be a **** starter. For starters, I'm new to the forum and this is the nicest forum I've ever been on, disparaging comments like yours are far and few between (at least from what I've seen so far). Secondly, I'll go ahead and just say what a lot of people think, listing stuff is just fun and most importantly, it's harmless. What's the big deal? Lastly, this forum is not all about listing/rankings/ordering, I've received plenty of helpful advice and have learned a lot in the span of a week or so.

As to the subject of this thread, after having heard Mahler #6 for the first time just yesterday, I'm gonna have to update my list:
1 - Beethoven 9th (will always be my #1, at least I think it will)
2 - Beethoven 5th
3 - Brahms 4th
4 - Schubert 9th
5 - Beethoven 7th (sometimes changes position with Beethoven's 3rd)

The last five are in no particular order. 
- Bruckner 9th
- Beethoven 3rd "Eroica"
- Schubert 8th "Unfinished"
- Mahler 6th "Tragic"
- Dvorak 9th "New World"

Honorable Mentions:
- Mozart 40 & 38
- Bruckner 8th
- Brahms 1st and 3rd
- Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Guest

stevens said:


> Oh my God..is this forum all about orderings?
> 
> 1) "who is the best.."
> 2) "what is the best.."
> 3) "Who is the fastest.."
> 4) "Ten best.."
> 5) "The loudest ever.."
> 6) "The best composer ever..."
> 
> Are you all Accountant?
> Why all this orderings? Whats the point? -To bring order out of chaos in your life?


I'm not an accountant, but since joining this forum I've begun to consider studying to be one.


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> ...listing stuff is just fun and most importantly, it's harmless. What's the big deal?


Perhaps there are those of us who think that it's _not_ harmless. There will be a variety of opinions in these threads, some of them clashing with your own.


----------



## beetzart

1. Beethoven 9
2. Bruckner 9
3. Dvorak 1
4. Brahms 4
5. Tchaikovsky 6
6. Schubert 1
7. Dvorak 7
8. Bruckner 5
9 Mozart 40
10. Beethoven 3


----------



## beetzart

Mahlerian said:


> The perennial favorites are the 4th and 7th. I think the 5th and 8th are the best, with the 9th only losing out because it doesn't have a finale (not one that the composer finished, at any rate). I personally love the original version of the 3rd, but I hate the revision. The 6th has a wonderful slow movement. The symphonies that preceded the 3rd only interest me a little bit, and not consistently, either.


The earlier ones are charming and the 1st is quite powerful and the 2nd soul searching. Oh what the hell I love all his symphonies.


----------



## Guest

I don't care much for 00 or 3 or 6 or 7. But I would recommend to anyone to listen to them. Many people find that 7 is their favorite, and the others also have their fans.

In fact, I'm going to listen to all four again, myself, just in case any of them have improved since I heard them last.


----------



## csacks

Here I go, with my ten favorites. It is soothing to know that preference can vary as fast as mine changes. 
Friday evening:
1) Brahms 1
2) Beethoven 9
3) Saint Saens 3
4) Schubert 8
5) Mendelssohn 4
6) Tchaikovsky 5
7) Mozart 38
8) Bruckner 4
9) Dvorak 9
10) Beethoven 7

I know that tonight I am going to repent about some exclusions, but this is for fun, and someone else will start a new poll next week and most of us will be happy to list another group of symphonies, concerti, composers or whatever. IMO, keep going.


----------



## Op.123

Brahms 4
Brahms 3
Brahms 1
Beethoven 9
Mozart 40
Brahms 2
Beethoven 6
Dvorak 9
Beethoven 5
Dvorak 8


----------



## jdcbr

In no particular order:
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 7
Mozart 39
Mahler 4
Mahler 6
Brahms 3
Mendelssohn 4
Schubert 9
Shostakovich 5
Prokofiev 5


----------



## jdcbr

Now the second tier....
Definitely some Schumann, Bruckner, Haydn, Dvorak, Sibelius, Wellesz, Vaughan Williams, Bax, Elgar, etc.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Today I would pick...

Sibelius 4
Beethoven 5
Sibelius 5 (might be his 6th next week once I have deciphered it!)
Beethoven 3
Brahms 3
Mahler 2
Mozart 41
Schubert 8 (unfinished)
Mozart 40
Brahms 4


----------



## DrMuller

Ok, I have been listening to Mahler's 4th and I must say, it's not really clicking with me. I was surprised how much I loved his 5th but the 4th is not doing much for me, at least not yet. I am now listening to his 1st and after listening to it only once I already like it alot more than his 4th.


----------



## DrMuller

Ok I am now in love with Mahler's symphony no. 1, it took a while but it was worth it. I also received a CD today with Saint-Saens "Organ Symphony". I am not sure yet what I think, I am still on my first listening session, it's very interesting at least, with a piano and an Organ in a symphony. I saw this work on some of your top 10 list, not many though.


----------



## DrMuller

ok, an update; I have been listening to Bruckner's symphonies No. 7 and 4 and I have to say, why did it take me so long to discover this composers? Amazing works, and the guy sure likes his brass. Mahler's symphony no. 1 has also become one of my favourte symphonies along with his 5th. I still have not listened to Mahler's 6-10. Oh, and I have been really getting into Sibelius' No. 2. I might have to update my top. 10 list soon.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert 8
2. Bruckner 9
3. Mahler 4
4. Gorecki 3
5. Mahler 9
6. Dvorak 9
7. Mendelssohn 3
8. Beethoven 6
9. Berlioz Sinfonie Fantastique
10. Mahler 6


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 5
3. Mahler 6
4. Brahms 4
5. Beethoven 3

*The last 5 are in no particular order.*

- Schubert 8
- Bruckner 9
- Mahler 2
- Mahler 1
- Mahler 9, Mahler 4, Beethoven 7 (I can't decide between them, probably a slight edge to Mahler 9)

Honorable Mentions:

Schubert 9, Brahms 1, Tchaikovsky 4 & 6, Mozart 40, Dvorak 9, Bruckner 8, Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_


----------



## eipi

Beethoven 3
Mozart 41
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 5
Beethoven 6 
Mozart 38
Mahler 2
Tchaikovsky 6
Beethoven 7
Tchaikovsky 5


----------



## quack

jdcbr said:


> Now the second tier....
> Definitely some Schumann, Bruckner, Haydn, Dvorak, Sibelius, Wellesz, Vaughan Williams, Bax, Elgar, etc.


Schumann, Wellesz and Vaughan Williams would probably all be in my top tier, well if I became so emotionally unstable to resort to tears that is.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn, 88
Haydn 95
Haydn 102
Mozart 38
Beethoven 6
Beethoven 4
Brahms 1
Brahms 4
Schuman 6
Mennin 7


----------



## poconoron

Mozart 40
Mozart 39
Mozart 38
Mozart 41
Beethoven 4
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 6
Schubert 9
Haydn 92
Haydn 101


----------



## scratchgolf

One per composer and current favs

1. Schubert 9
2. Beethoven 6
3. Mahler 2
4. Mendelssohn 4
5. Brahms 3
6. Schumann 3
7. Mozart 38
8. Bruckner 3
9. Nielsen 4
10. Glazunov 4

And I instantly realized I missed Dvorak. Why do I bother?


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Great topic!

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mahler 9
3. Bruckner 8
4. Beethoven 5
5. Brahms 4
6. Tchaikovsky 6
7. Beethoven 3
8. Dvorak 9
9. Mahler 5
10. Shostakovich 5


----------



## hpowders

That was then. Now is now.

In real time, in descending order, though this particular order, as well as the particular works themselves can change, day to day, depending on my mood. I don't believe in remaining static:

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5

Schuman Symphony No. 6

Schuman Symphony No. 9

Ives Symphony No. 3

Ives Symphony No. 2

Mahler Symphony No. 5

Beethoven Symphony No. 6

Brahms Symphony No. 4

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4


----------



## jdec

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 3
3. Mahler 9
4. Brahms 4
5. Mahler 6
6. Tchaikovsky 6
7. Mozart 41
8. Dvorak 9
9. Schubert 9
10. Shostakovich 5 or 10, or Bruckner 8, or Strauss's Alpine Symphony!


----------



## Phil loves classical

1. Henze #7
2. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
3. Vaughan Williams #5
4. Martinu #4
5. Shostakovich #8
6. Haydn #26
7. Bax #6
8. Bruckner #9
9. Prokofiev #6
10. Beethoven #9


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

No necessary order:

Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Dvorak 7
Dvorak 8
Schubert 5
Mahler 9
Rachmaninoff 2
Prokofiev 5
Vaughan Williams 3
Vaughan Williams 5


----------



## Merl

Currently (will change by tomorrow). No particular order.

Beethoven 8
Beethoven 7
Mahler 6
Dvorak 7
Mozart 38
Tchaikovksy 5
Raff 6
Schubert 3
Schubert 6
Brahms 3


----------



## AfterHours

1. Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) 
2. Symphony No. 9 in D Major - Gustav Mahler (1909) 
3. Symphony No. 9 in C Major "The Great" - Franz Schubert (1826) 
4. Symphony No. 15 in A Major - Dmitri Shostakovich (1971) 
5. Symphony No. 5 in C Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1808) 
6. Symphony No. 4 in E Minor - Johannes Brahms (1884) 
7. Symphony No. 9 in E Minor "From the New World" - Antonin Dvorak (1893) 
8. Symphonie Fantastique - Hector Berlioz (1830) 
9. Symphony No. 41 in C Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1788) 
10. Symphony No. 5 - Gustav Mahler (1902)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

The Beethoven 9th, Mahler 9th, and Bruckner 8th are a sort of holy trinity for me. They are so epic in their depth and scope. Of course I love dozens of others as well, but these three are on another level, particularly in the following live recordings:


----------



## mathisdermaler

1. Sibelius 7
2. Bruckner 9
3. Schubert 9
4. Mahler 9
5. Ives 4
6. Brahms 4
7. Ives 3
8. Mahler 4
9. Beethoven 3
10. Brahms 3


----------



## Bettina

Here's a list of my 10 favorite symphonies. I'll limit myself to one symphony per composer - otherwise Beethoven would completely dominate my list!!

1. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
2. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
3. Mozart: Symphony No. 41, "Jupiter"
4. Haydn: Symphony No. 103, "Drumroll"
5. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
6. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9
7. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5, "Reformation"
8. Schumann: Symphony No. 1, "Spring"
9. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6, "Pathetique"
10.Schubert: Symphony No. 9

The thread only asks about symphonies, but I'll also list my two favorite symphonic poems for good measure:

1. Debussy: La Mer
2. Liszt: Les Preludes


----------



## DeepR

I'll do a top 5 favorites 

1. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
2. Mozart - Symphony No. 41
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
4. Sibelius - Symphony No. 7
5. Mahler - Symphony No. 2


----------



## Tchaikov6

I can't do my top 10 favorites- my list would include 2 Mozart symphonies, 4 Beethoven symphonies, 2 Schubert symphonies, 2 Haydn symphonies, 1 Schumann symphony, 2 Brahms symphonies, 6 Mahler symphonies, 1 Bruckner symphony, 2 Sibelius symphonies, 1 Vaughan Williams, 2 Mendelssohn symphonies, 4 Tchaikovsky symphonies, 1 Dvorak symphony, and probably several other symphonies I'm forgetting at the moment. I couldn't rank any of the symphonies I just mentioned- I love them all in different ways. And choosing my top 10 _from _ that list? Just too hard...


----------



## dschbax

For what it's worth, my top 10 in no particular order:

Sibelius' Kullervo - I will argue it's a choral symphony
Shostakovich 8
Bax 2
Bax 5
Vaughan Williams 3
Beethoven 4 - Celibidache's recordings give it justice
Mahler 6
Prokofiev 3 - Fiery!
Mahler 3
Shostakovich 13

It's all dependent on mood, as Merl said!


----------



## StDior

My top 10+1:
1.	Mahler 2
2.	Beethoven 9
3.	Shostakovich 5
4.	Mahler 8
5.	Mahler 6
6.	Beethoven 3
7.	Beethoven 5
8.	Schubert 9
9.	Mahler 7
10.	Schubert 8
11.	Beethoven 6


----------



## micro

Bruckner 4
Bruckner 8
Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Berlioz
Shostakovich 5
Beethoven 6
Beethoven 9
Mahler 9
Mozart 41


----------



## Guest

I can't put them in order, but here are my top 10:

Tchaikovsky 6
Tchaikovsky 5
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 6
Dvorak 9
Mendelssohn 4
Prokofiev 1
Mozart 41
Mozart 40


----------



## dschbax

If I were to write it again, I'd change a good 5 on the list.

Mood, mood, mood!

Here's a good idea for discussion - are there any particular pieces you find yourself listening to at various times of the year, when you're in a certain mood/want to get into a certain mood, around the time of particular events?


----------



## Phil loves classical

dschbax said:


> If I were to write it again, I'd change a good 5 on the list.
> 
> Mood, mood, mood!
> 
> Here's a good idea for discussion - are there any particular pieces you find yourself listening to at various times of the year, when you're in a certain mood/want to get into a certain mood, around the time of particular events?


Not at all for me. Soemtimes I go on a choral craze, sometimes a jazz craze, etc. But there is no seasonality. It is more of a follow up reaction to something I happened to come across. Now you got me thinking, i used to get into moods to listen to something soft, happy, melancholic, hard, etc. But mood is not playing a role anymore at all.


----------



## hpowders

Ten?

Mennin Symphony No. 7
Schuman Symphony No. 6
Schuman Symphony No. 9
Ives Symphony No. 3
Mahler Symphony No. 5
Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Shostakovich Symphony No. 5
Haydn Symphony No. 94
Mozart Symphony No. 38
Beethoven Symphony No. 3


----------



## Pugg

dschbax said:


> If I were to write it again, I'd change a good 5 on the list.
> 
> Mood, mood, mood!
> 
> Here's a good idea for discussion - are there any particular pieces you find yourself listening to at various times of the year, when you're in a certain mood/want to get into a certain mood, around the time of particular events?


Good question, If I where you I opened another topic about that point, it snows under in this thread


----------



## ojoncas

Beethoven 9
Beethoven 6
Dvorak 9
Mozart 41
Mozart 36 (Yes)
Schumann 2
Brahms 1
Bruckner 8
Beethoven 5
Schubert 8

Top 3 usually stays like this, after it’s a little random.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Alypius said:


> My untraditional list:
> 1.	Szymanowski: Symphony #4 ("Symphonie Concertante") (1932)
> 2.	Martinů: Symphony #2 (1943)
> 3.	Nørgård: Symphony #3 (1975)
> 4.	Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)*
> 5.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements (1945)
> 6.	Rautavaara: Symphony #7 ("Angel of Light")
> 7.	Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 (1983)
> 8.	Dutilleux: Symphony #2 ("Le Double") (1959)
> 9.	Wm. Schuman: Symphony #3 (1941)
> 10.	Pärt: Symphony #3 (1971)
> 
> *As Tom Service (_The Guardian_) noted in his recent series on the symphony, Adams' _Harmonielehre_ is "a symphony in all but name." Speaking of Service, check out his excellent series on the symphony through the centuries, a wonderful mixture of predictable and unpredictable choices. Here's the "Introduction" to the series:
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2013/sep/10/50-greatest-symphonies-tom-service-series


Thanks for this!


----------



## Larkenfield

Mahler 1 through 10.  Perhaps more popular than Beethoven’s now, at least for me. They are more contemporary despite being more than 100 years old. I find them rich, relevant, and rewarding, not to mention melodically inspired and amazingly well orchestrated. But they do require more than a 10 minute attention span to be fully appreciated. After Mozart, he’s my favorite and he was crazy about Mozart himself. Reportedly his last words were, “Mozart!, Mozart!”


----------



## PlaySalieri

ojoncas said:


> Beethoven 9
> Beethoven 6
> Dvorak 9
> Mozart 41
> Mozart 36 (Yes)
> Schumann 2
> Brahms 1
> Bruckner 8
> Beethoven 5
> Schubert 8
> 
> Top 3 usually stays like this, after it's a little random.


why did you put mozart 36 (yes)

what does yes mean?


----------



## flamencosketches

Maybe because it's a somewhat less popular choice and he didn't want people to ask "did you mean 35, 40, etc.."? Not really sure. 

I don't know if I know 10 symphonies. Let me try 5.

1. Mozart 40th
2. Schubert 8th (Unfinished)
3. Beethoven 6th
4. Górecki 3rd
5. Mozart 25th

Very tentative list, but that's what I've got so far. I'm about to go see Shostakovich's 7th live in a couple days, so maybe the live performance element will factor in somewhere in how I perceive it. I've listened to it a couple times and it didn't really click for me too much.


----------



## PlaySalieri

flamencosketches said:


> Maybe because it's a somewhat less popular choice and he didn't want people to ask "did you mean 35, 40, etc.."? Not really sure.
> 
> I don't know if I know 10 symphonies. Let me try 5.
> 
> 1. Mozart 40th
> 2. Schubert 8th (Unfinished)
> 3. Beethoven 6th
> 4. Górecki 3rd
> 5. Mozart 25th
> 
> Very tentative list, but that's what I've got so far. I'm about to go see Shostakovich's 7th live in a couple days, so maybe the live performance element will factor in somewhere in how I perceive it. I've listened to it a couple times and it didn't really click for me too much.


Or maybe because the Linz symphony rarely appears as a preference to the last 4.


----------



## THGra

Dvorak 9
Beethoven 7
Schubert 9
Beethoven 9
Tchaikovsky 6
Shostakovich 11
Shostakovich 5
Prokofiev Classical
Mozart 41
Dvorak 8

Etc...Etc...


----------



## Bulldog

stomanek said:


> Or maybe because the Linz symphony rarely appears as a preference to the last 4.


I prefer it to the last two symphonies, and I'm not rare.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Bulldog said:


> I prefer it to the last two symphonies, and I'm not rare.


I think the Linz is actually a very balanced work and virtually as good as the last 4. Great opening.


----------



## Strange Magic

Here are ten symphonies (among many others) that never fail to please me (most usual suspects excluded):

Martinů 1
Bliss A Colour Symphony
Walton 1
d'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Saint-Saens 3 (Organ)
Dvořák 7
Prokofiev 3
Tchaikovsky 4 
Rachmaninoff 1
Rimsky-Korsakov Antar


----------



## morsing

Hmm... In no particular order, and obviously there were others being considered (also depends on mood):

Nielsen 4
Bruckner 9
Beethoven 6,9
Schubert 3,9
Mahler 1
Shostakovich 5
Roussel 3
Saint-Saens 3

Thanks


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Current, no specific order:

Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Dvorak 8
Schubert 9
Mendelssohn 3
Vaughan Williams 3
Mahler 4
Mahler 9
Sibelius 5
Sibelius 6


----------



## Steerpike

My list, in no particular order, based on what I think right now (it would most likely be different in a day, or even an hour):

- Shostakovich 5th
- Beethoven 3rd
- Vaughan Williams 5th
- Brahms 4th
- Tchaikovsky 4th
- Dvorak 9th
- Bruckner 9th
- Rachmaninov 2nd
- Nielsen 5th
- Arnold 5th


----------



## joen_cph

stomanek said:


> Or maybe because the Linz symphony rarely appears as a preference to the last 4.


It's always been one of my favourites, probably partly because of the momentum in the first movement.


----------



## beetzart

... as of today:

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 3
3. Beethoven 5
4. A.Rubinstein 4
5. Schubert 9
6. Mozart 41
7. Brahms 4
8. Schumann 2
9. Tchaikovsky 6
10. Saint Saens 3.


----------



## starthrower

Mahler 6
Mahler 8
Mahler 9
Sibelius 4
Honegger 4
Brahms 3
Beethoven 6
Lajtha 8
Nielsen 6
Schnittke 3


----------



## Mifek

1. Beethoven 5
2. Mahler 2
3. Schubert 8
4. Dvořák 9
5. Mendelssohn 4
6. Beethoven 7
7. Prokofiev 5
8. Tchaikovsky 1
9. Górecki 3
10. Beethoven 3


----------



## MusicSybarite

One of my definitive lists:

Nielsen 5
Beethoven 7
Tchaikovsky 5
Dvorak 8
Walton 1
Langgaard 4
Shostakovich 8
Tubin 2
Brahms 4
Mahler 6


----------



## Xisten267

I still have to listen to many symphonies (Bruckner, Sibelius and Vaughan-Williams come to mind), but from what I know, here are my preferences _today_:

1. Beethoven #9
2. Schubert #8
3. Tchaikovsky #6
4. Beethoven #5
5. Tchaikovsky #5
6. Beethoven #6
7. Mahler #9
8. Shostakovich #5
9. Brahms #2
10. Brahms #1

If I could stretch the list to twenty, my other selections at the moment would be:

11. Prokofiev #7
12. Tchaikovsky #4
13. Dvorak #9
14. Beethoven #3
15. Schumann #3
16. Brahms #3
17. Beethoven #7
18. Mozart #38
19. Saint-Saëns #3
20. Shostakovich #11

For some weird reason, I've never really tried Brahms No. 4. I love his other symphonies, so it should be the same with this one.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As of this morning....
> 
> Sibelius 7
> Mahler 7
> Sibelius 6
> Mozart 41
> Sibelius 5
> Beethoven 4
> Nørgård 2
> Mahler 6
> CPE Bach no. 1 (full orchestra in D major)
> Haydn 52


God it's embarrassing to see my teenage self post ***** lists like this.

Berio Sinfonia
Mozart 41
Nørgård 5
Coates 14
Henze 7
Gerhard 3
Turangalîla-symphonie
Mahler 7
Sibelius 7
Schnittke 1


----------



## Phil loves classical

M. Arnold 7
Haydn 26
Webern
Berlioz 1
Tchaikovsky 5
R. Strauss Alpine
V. Williams 5
Sibelius 3
Shostakovich 8
Messiaen Turangalila


----------



## Don Fatale

Much as I'd love to have named 10 different composers, that would have been dishonest.

Thinking in terms of which Symphony I'd like to command be performed for me tomorrow evening... (dream on!)

1. Schubert's 9th
2. Beethoven's 3rd
3. Mahler's 2nd
4. Beethoven's 5th (actually I'm seeing it on Thursday!)
5. Dvorak's 9th
6. Tchaikovsky's 5th
7. Rachmaninov's 2nd
8. Sibelius's 5th
9. Mahler's 5th
10. Shostakovich's 5th

I am sorry to omit Mozart, Brahms and Bruckner, but they just don't resonate with me in the same way as the above.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Mozart 41
Mahler 6
Mahler 9
Stravinsky Symphony in C
Messiaen Chronochromie
Henze 5
Schnittke 5
Lutoslawski 3
Dutilleaux Metaboles
Carter Symphonia


----------



## Guest

Carter's symphonies are ones I forgot, damn.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allerius said:


> For some weird reason, I've never really tried Brahms No. 4. I love his other symphonies, so it should be the same with this one.


Wow, really? You should rectify that as soon as possible!


----------



## Bill Cooke

Currently...

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1
Bax: Symphony No. 1
Martinu: Symphony No. 1
Korngold: Symphony
Wm. Schumann: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


> 1. Beethoven 6
> 2. Messiaen - Turangalila
> 3. Bruckner 8
> 4. Mahler 1
> 5. Ives 4
> 6. Bruch 3
> 7. Atterberg 3
> 8. Schnittke 5/Concerto Grosso 4
> 9. Mozart 35
> 10. Dvorak 9


Still not a bad list, but I'd swap about half of them out right now. Currently, my personal top 10 are:

Beethoven 6
Beethoven 9
Berio Sinfonia
Bruckner 8
Ives 4
Mahler 9
Messiaen Turangalila
Nielsen 5
Sibelius 7
Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## ojoncas

stomanek said:


> why did you put mozart 36 (yes)
> 
> what does yes mean?


As others have pointed out correctly, I believe the 36th to be unusual in a top 10. The first and last movements are just so admirable, glad to hear others loving it!


----------



## Merl

This week (based on what I've been playing and in no particular order):

Mahler 5
Mahler 4
Schumann 2
Brahms 4
Mahler 6
Dvorak 7
Mahler 1
Mahler 2
Kalinnikov 2 (and 1 - same disc) 
Beethoven 7 (because I play it at least once a week)


----------



## Botschaft

1. Brahms 4
2. Brahms 3
3. Brahms 2
4. Brahms 1
5. Beethoven 9 
6. Beethoven 3
7. Beethoven 7
8. Beethoven 5
9. Mozart 40
10. Haydn 45


----------



## PlaySalieri

shirime said:


> God it's embarrassing to see my teenage self post ***** lists like this.
> 
> Berio Sinfonia
> Mozart 41
> Nørgård 5
> Coates 14
> Henze 7
> Gerhard 3
> Turangalîla-symphonie
> Mahler 7
> Sibelius 7
> Schnittke 1


interesting how many people omit Beethoven from their top 10


----------



## Xisten267

MusicSybarite said:


> Wow, really? You should rectify that as soon as possible!


Indeed. But then, there is so much famous music for me to listen to yet. I just listened today, for the first three times, to Shostakovich's #15, with Barshai.



stomanek said:


> interesting how many people omit Beethoven from their top 10


I think that this may be due to overexposure to his works, what, as usual, causes rejection. This may happen with any piece by any composer, including great music pieces by great composers, such as Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Tchaikovsky's The Nutcracker etc. I would love to live in a world where Art was not erroneously used as a background for ads and politics (except when the artist did it explicitly with such intention).


----------



## joen_cph

Also, there's generally more repetition in Beethoven's symphonies than the modern ones.


----------



## Xisten267

joen_cph said:


> Also, there's generally more repetition in Beethoven's symphonies than the modern ones.


But this is also true for any symphony by any composer of the Classical period, Haydn and Mozart included. The first movement of Mozart's #38, for example, has two repetition bars on it, what means to repeat even the development section, what Beethoven never did in his symphonies as far as I know.

If one doesn't like repetition bars in music, one has the option to remove it's effects with a tool such as Audacity or to listen to performances that omit then. I do this usually, when I feel the need (for example with Beethoven's #7, that has two repetition bars on it's third movement).


----------



## Guest

stomanek said:


> interesting how many people omit Beethoven from their top 10


These are the ten symphonies I like the best, and I don't expect any two people to have the same favourites.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Allerius said:


> But this is also true for any symphony by any composer of the Classical period, Haydn and Mozart included. The first movement of Mozart's #38, for example, has two repetition bars on it, what means to repeat even the development section, what Beethoven never did in his symphonies as far as I know.
> 
> If one doesn't like repetition bars in music, one has the option to remove it's effects with a tool such as Audacity or to listen to performances that omit then. I do this usually, when I feel the need (for example with Beethoven's #7, that has two repetition bars on it's third movement).


There's nothing too much wrong with repetition if the quality is there. I used to be under the impression that the 1st mvt of the Prague had a lot of repetition - at 15 min long its a big mvt for Mozart times - but I was surprised that there is much less repetition than I thought. The finale of the jupiter without the repeat would be too brief in my view - for the epic material that is there it needs a good 10 min with rep rather than 6/7 min without.


----------



## Bwv 1080

stomanek said:


> interesting how many people omit Beethoven from their top 10


If the question was top ten symphonies you have listened to the most I am sure Beethoven would be well-represented. I listen to a lot of chamber and piano music of Beethoven, but got burned out on the Symphonies


----------



## Guest

stomanek said:


> There's nothing too much wrong with repetition if the quality is there. I used to be under the impression that the 1st mvt of the Prague had a lot of repetition - at 15 min long its a big mvt for Mozart times - but I was surprised that there is much less repetition than I thought. The finale of the jupiter without the repeat would be too brief in my view - for the epic material that is there it needs a good 10 min with rep rather than 6/7 min without.


I was always under the assumption that the repeat bars established an audible relationship between the home key and the related key before moving into development, rather than just a repeat to make the music longer. Without repeats, sonata form can potentially lose its sense of drive through key relationships....... Exposition repeats often sound like a bit of a surprise to me after the composer has made a nice, convincing cadence in a new key, only to subvert that immediately by returning to the tonic key of the movement. It's a wonderful effect, imo, and it makes movements like the mvt 1 from Prague symphony or any of the sonata form movements of the 41st particularly engaging.


----------



## Xisten267

stomanek said:


> There's nothing too much wrong with repetition if the quality is there. I used to be under the impression that the 1st mvt of the Prague had a lot of repetition - at 15 min long its a big mvt for Mozart times - but I was surprised that there is much less repetition than I thought. The finale of the jupiter without the repeat would be too brief in my view - for the epic material that is there it needs a good 10 min with rep rather than 6/7 min without.


Yes, I agree. I much prefer to listen to music that has repeats but also substance than the opposite. But sometimes I think that there are too many of them. Some repeats are crucial and may have great impact on the structure of a piece, while others don't in my opinion. The latter I like not to listen to.

A well balanced Beethoven symphony set in terms of repetition for me is the Karajan's of the 60s. He plays some repeats but omits others. It's how I like.


----------



## PlaySalieri

shirime said:


> I was always under the assumption that the repeat bars established an audible relationship between the home key and the related key before moving into development, rather than just a repeat to make the music longer. Without repeats, sonata form can potentially lose its sense of drive through key relationships....... Exposition repeats often sound like a bit of a surprise to me after the composer has made a nice, convincing cadence in a new key, only to subvert that immediately by returning to the tonic key of the movement. It's a wonderful effect, imo, and it makes movements like the mvt 1 from Prague symphony or any of the sonata form movements of the 41st particularly engaging.


I never thought about it that way - what do you make of the repeat at the conclusion of the finale of sy 39? Some conductors leave that out.


----------



## Guest

stomanek said:


> I never thought about it that way - what do you make of the repeat at the conclusion of the finale of sy 39? Some conductors leave that out.


It harks back to the old baroque binary form structure you see in Scarlatti sonatas and individual dance movements from baroque suites (I to V [repeat], V to I (via some other keys) [repeat]). Mozart put it in there and with the repeat it plays with that motif the movement ends on. What I like about it is that he is playing around with irregular phrase lengths of 3, 4 and 5 bar phrases. Having that motif repeated as a three bar phrase (three bar phrases are heard in succession prior to the drawn out cadence towards the end of the coda, which is more even) he brings it back in a different key immediately, following it with a bar rest that keeps the tension hanging before moving on with the development again. Without this repeat, we miss out on one of the most delightful moments of the movement imo.


----------



## D Smith

I always limit myself to one work by composer for lists like this.

Beethoven 6
Brahms 4
Bruckner 7
Mozart 40
Haydn 94
Mahler 6
Saint-Saens 3
Schubert 8
Shostakovich 10
Sibelius 2


----------



## starthrower

stomanek said:


> interesting how many people omit Beethoven from their top 10


Ten really isn't enough. I've got 5 Mahler's I'd put on my tops list.


----------



## Ras

Favorite symphonies - only one by each composer on the list. Listed chronologically. (And with some of my favorite recordings).

*Mozart "Jupiter", 41* , Herreweghe on Phi, Immerseel, R. Jacobs, Charles Mackerras and the SCO on Linn, Adam Fischer on Dacapo. (Pinnock and Hogwood are probably good too, but I haven't heard them for a while).

*Haydn 104 "London"*, Sigiswald Kuijken on DHM. Thomas Fey on Hanssler.

*Beethoven 3 "Eroica"*. Solti/Chicago on Decca. Bruggen live in Rotterdam, 2011 on Glossa.

*Brahms 1* - Klemperer, Solti, B. Walter, Barbirolli, Bernstein VPO on DG, Haitink RCO on Decca.

*Tchaikovsky 4,* Pappano on Emi, Muti on Brilliant, Ashkenazy on Decca.

*Dvorak 9 "From the New World"* - Pappano on EMI/now Warner.

*Carl Nielsen 3 "Espansiva"*, Paavo Jarvi on RCA, Alan Gilbert/NYPO On Dacapo, Blomstedt/San Francisco on Decca.

*Shostakovich 7 "Leningrad"*, I only have Petrenko on Naxos.


----------



## Dimace

I like very much the various lists, cause give the members and the visitors the chance at a glance to have an idea of the most important or interesting works in various areas of the music art. (Symphony, concerto, oratorio, Quartett etc.) And this, not from one paid journalist or music expert, but from many music fans with greater knowledge and long year music experience. 


My (new) list (for January, let us say. Weeks before I gave also one)


1. Tschaikowsky 5 (this will never change)

2.Scriabin 1

-Tschaikowsky Manfred

-Tschaikowsky 6

-Beethoven 7

-Mahler 2

-Mahler 8

-Bruckner 4

-Fibich 2 (first entry worldwide, as I know…) 

-Gliere 3, Ilya Murometz. (new entry)


(as always I have 1st place and 2nd places only. This means, that for ME, the 2 and the 10 are of the same importance)


----------



## Totenfeier

My current list, in order, along with a performance you should hear (maybe not the best, maybe very far FROM the best):

1. Mahler 9 (Walter, Vienna 1938 live)
2. Bruckner 8 (Horenstein, LSO 1970 live)
3. Bruckner 9 (Knappertsbusch, BPO 1950 live)
4. Mahler 6 (Barbirolli, New Philharmonia studio)
5. Beethoven 3 (Furtwangler, BPO 1952 live)
6. Mahler 3 (Tennstedt, Minnesota S.O. 1981 live)
7. Mahler 2 (3-way tie: Walter/Forrester/Cundari, NYPO 1958 studio; Klemperer/Schwarzkopf/Rossl-Majdan, Philharmonia studio; Mehta/Quivar/Gustafson, Israel Philharmonic 1994 studio)
8. Mahler 1 (Horenstein, LSO 1969 studio)
9. Beethoven 6 (Walter, Columbia 1958 studio)
10. Bruckner 7 (pick any Karajan)

That was actually easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## 20centrfuge

At the moment, I'd say:

Brahms 3
Sibelius 2
Sibelius 5
Prokofiev 5
Prokofiev 6
Bruckner 5
Arnold 5
Franck
Barber 1
Tchaikovsky 5

Others I'd like to mention:
Dvorak 9
Harris 3
Shuman, W 3
Prokofiev 3
Maslanka 2


----------



## KenOC

20centrfuge said:


> At the moment, I'd say:
> 
> Brahms 3
> Sibelius 2
> Sibelius 5
> Prokofiev 5
> Prokofiev 6
> Bruckner 5
> Arnold 5
> Franck
> Barber 1
> Tchaikovsky 5


I'll take your Sibelius and Prokofiev choices but will need to mix in some Ludwigs. And Dmitris.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I was curious about something. So I just looked over the lists of symphonies on this thread. It certainly contains great works; and it seems that every major "war horse" is listed, often multiple times. Which is good. This is music everyone should know. 

But I was curious about some of the lesser known works listed, works which apparently some of you feel belong in the ranks of "best symphonies", which is what this thread was about. Below I've listed some of the more off the chart works, pieces which we probably don't yet count with "war horses", those old familiar great works that get a lot of concert time and classical music radio air play.

I was rather surprised to note for myself that there was but a single work listed on this thread that I had not heard. I believe I have all but that one in my current disc collection, that sole work being the Maslanka Symphony 2, which I have since listened to on line. And you should, too.

What I wanted to suggest is that you take a look at this list of the lesser known works and identify any you haven't heard, and give them a listen, or two. You may find, as I do, that indeed there is greatness here. I'm certain that not every work listed here really qualifies as among the 10 "best" symphonies of all time, but that list is a near impossibility anyhow. In any case, there are major works here (such as the Walton First Symphony and the Roussel Third) that certainly deserve knowing.

Though most of these received only a single mention, a few of them were mentioned at least twice (such as the Gorecki Third). But these works may well prove lands of adventure for you who are explorers. After all, your fellow Forum posters consider these among "the best", so why spend time listening to something else before you've had a chance to experience these. And keep in mind that most of these composers, if not all (Is Rott the exception?), have written multiple symphonies, and they are likely well worth exploring, too.

So … happy listening.

Nørgård 2 
Chavez India 
Borodin 2
Alfven 4. 
Dutilleux 1 
Bruch 3
Messiaen Turangalila
Rott -Symphony in E major
Harbison #1
Barber #1
Pettersson 8 
Schmidt 2
Hindemith Symphony in b-flat
Weinberg - 8 & 12
Bernstein 2
Khachaturian 2
Walton 1
Honegger 4
Gorecki 3 
Rouse 2
Albert "Riverrun"
Silvestrov 6
Tubin 8
Berio - Sinfonia
Kalinnikov's 2nd
Schuman 6 & 9
Mennin 7 
Henze #7
Bax 2, 5 & 6
Martinů 1 & 6
Bliss A Colour Symphony
d'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Rimsky-Korsakov Antar
Roussel 3
Lajtha 8
Schnittke 1, 3 & 5 
Langgaard 4
Tubin 2
Coates 14
Gerhard 3
M. Arnold 7
R. Strauss Alpine
Henze 5
Lutoslawski 3
Dutilleaux Metaboles
Carter Symphonia 
Korngold: Symphony
Fibich 2
Gliere 3, Ilya Murometz
Maslanka 2 
Raff 6


And of course there is Alypius's untraditional list.


----------



## NLAdriaan

My attempt as a newbee on this forum:

1. Mahler 3
2. Mahler 2
3. Mahler 9
4. Messiaen: Turangalila
5. Shostakovich: 8
6. Shostakovich: 13
7. Bruckner: 5
8. Lutoslawski: 3
9. Mozart: 40 (actually only as directed by Harnoncourt with the Concertgebouw Orchestra)
10. Dutilleux: 1


----------



## SONNET CLV

NLAdriaan said:


> My attempt as a newbee on this forum:
> 
> 1. Mahler 3
> 2. Mahler 2
> 3. Mahler 9
> 4. Messiaen: Turangalila
> 5. Shostakovich: 8
> 6. Shostakovich: 13
> 7. Bruckner: 5
> 8. Lutoslawski: 3
> 9. Mozart: 40 (actually only as directed by Harnoncourt with the Concertgebouw Orchestra)
> 10. Dutilleux: 1


Thank you for your list, newbee NLAdriaan. But … can we really take such a list seriously if it contains not a single Beethoven symphony?

Just joshin'. I know this kind of listing is always purely subjective, and though I may consider the Beethoven Third as one of the 10 greatest symphonies of all time (even if it is not on my list of 10 favorite symphonies!), I need not expect others to do so. As I suggested earlier, such listing remains a fool's pursuit, really. But we are all fools, aren't we? And we do appreciate your list. (And … anyone who embraces Mahler's 2, 3, and 9 and Shosty's 8th and Bruckner's 5th as "best" symphonies has a fine appreciation of music, certainly. -- And those other works are good ones, too!)

But your post, notably your parenthetical addition, prodded my mind a moment. Listing Mozart's 40th on a list of "great" or "best" or "favorite" symphonies is not unusual, or unwarranted. But when one adds "only as directed by so-and-so with such-and-such an orchestra", an entirely new dimension is added. One that centers _not_ on the work itself, but on the _performance_ of the work. Which is what your post brings me round to contemplating....

When we discuss a "great symphony", I expect that is something other than discussing a "great performance". The issue becomes: where do the bounds of a symphony begin and end? I would think it is in the score. If the score does not blueprint something of value, no performance, no interpretation will be able to bring it to the fore. Likewise, if Beethoven's Third is indeed the "great symphony" I believe it is, no poor performance can change that notion. Sure, the performance can be shoddy, even incoherent. Incompetent, ridiculous. A band of elementary school students blowing on kazoos! But that does not change the essence of the work itself as notated by the composer.

Several of us on this Forum tend to qualify quality of works with comments such as "as directed by" or "as performed by", but I wonder if we should indeed do so. I have no objection to such qualification coming in a thread positing the concept of "greatest performances of a work" or "greatest interpretations of a work". But when the topic is simply "10 Best Symphonies" we must consider _the quality of the work itself_, as written by the composer, rather than any particular performance.

Which brings me to the obvious question: Is Mozart's 40th a "best symphony" or not?

Much to think about here, NLAdriaan. Which is why I so value your post.

Welcome to the Forum, and may your stay be long and your contributions continue to have value.


----------



## happyclassicalfeet

10. Beethoven 5
9. Mendelssohn 4
8. Beethoven 7
7. Brahms 2
6. Schubert 9 (Great C Major to avoid confusion
5. Mozart 39
4. Mozart Prague
3.Mozart 40
2. Brahms 4
1. Jupiter

Sorry, boring.


----------



## Prodromides

Jolivet's 3rd
Blomdahl's 3rd ("Facetter")
Bennett's 1st
Searle's 5th
Holmboe's 6th
Gerhard's 4th ("New York")
Frankel's 1st
Yun's 2nd
Wellesz's 7th
Valen's 2nd


----------



## Captainnumber36

They'd all be by Mozart, but I can't think of ten off the top of my head.

Three that have stood out to me are #1, #40 & #41.


----------



## Ned Low

A. Bruckner 3
A. Bruckner 4
A. Bruckner 5
A. Bruckner 6
A. Bruckner 7
A. Bruckner 8
A. Bruckner 9
F. Schubert 9
Ludwig van 3
Ludwig van 9


----------



## ORigel

1. Beethoven 9
2. Schubert 9 "Great"
3. Bruckner 8
4. Bruckner 9
5. Mahler 9
6. Bruckner 7
7. Mahler 2
8. Beethoven 7
9. Beethoven 5
10. Tie-- Mozart 41; Brahms 4; Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## Rogerx

Only Mahler 8 / 3 and 2 are a kind of holy trinity.


----------



## Superflumina

Beethoven 7
Beethoven 9
Schubert 9
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Bruckner 5
Bruckner 8
Mahler 7
Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
Debussy La Mer
Messiaen Turangalila


----------



## Andante Largo

Elsner - Symphony in C major, Op.11 (1805)
Lipiński - Symphony in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 3 (1810)
Dobrzyński - Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Characteristic", Op.15" (1831)
Saint-Saëns - Symphony in F major "Urbs Roma" (1856)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 1 in A major, Op. 79 (1858, rev. 1863)
Rheinberger - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 10 "Wallenstein" (1866)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 1 in A major (1875)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 134 (1875, rev. 1888)
Rheinberger - Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 87 (1875)
*Brahms - Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 (1877)*
Noskowski - Symphony No. 2 in C minor (1879)
Sgambati - Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 16 (1881)
Brahms - Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90 (1883)
Saint-Saëns - Symphony No.3 in C minor "Organ Symphony", Op. 78 (1886)
Fuchs - Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 37 (1884)
Fuchs - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 45 (1887)
*Gernsheim - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Mirjam", Op. 54 (1887)*
Wieniawski, Józef - Symphony in D major, Op. 49 (1890)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 6 (1894)
*Reinecke - Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 227 (1894)*
Gernsheim - Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 62 (1895)
Sgambati - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major (1895)
Martucci - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75 (1895)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13 (1895)
Stojowski - Symphony in D minor, Op. 21 (1897)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 (1899)
Dohnányi - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 9 (1901)
*Karłowicz - Symphony "Rebirth" in E minor, Op. 7 (1902)*
Melartin - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 1 (1902)
Olsson - Symphony in G minor, Op. 11 (1902)
*Noskowski - Symphony No. 3 in F major "From Spring to Spring" (1903)*
Fuchs - Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 79 (1906)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 2 in A major "Pastoral", Op. 27 (1908)
*Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27 (1908)*
Młynarski - Symphony in F major "Polonia", Op. 14 (1910) 
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, "The Journey of Southerly Winds" (1910) 
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op 63 (1911)
*Melartin - Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia Brevis" in A minor, Op. 90 (1915)*
*Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 3 in F minor, "Lappland Symphony" (1915)*
Wetz - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 40 (1916)
Berg, Natanael - Symphony No. 4 "Pezzo Sinfonico" (1918)
Wetz - Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47 (1920)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82 (1921)
Melartin - Symphony No. 6, Op. 100 (1924)
*Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105 (1924)*
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 (1927)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 5 in B major, "Solitude" (1933)
*Graener - Wiener Sinfonie in F major, Op. 110 (1941)*
Dohnányi - Symphony No. 2 in E major, Op. 40 (1944)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 3 "Delle campane" (1945)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 6 "Degli archi" (1947)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 7 "Delle canzoni" (1948)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Update---current favorites in no special order:

Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Brahms 3
Brahms 4
Dvorak 7
Dvorak 8
Sibelius 1
Sibelius 4
Sibelius 6
Vaughan Williams 3
Vaughan Williams 5
Schubert 9 ("Great C Major")


----------



## Xisten267

Captainnumber36 said:


> They'd all be by Mozart, but I can't think of ten off the top of my head.


My ten favorite for Mozart today would be:

1. Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter";
2. Symphony No. 40;
3. Symphony No. 38 "Prague";
4. Symphony No. 39;
5. Symphony No. 36 "Linz";
6. Symphony No. 34;
7. Symphony No. 29;
8. Symphony No. 25;
9. Symphony No. 35 "Haffner";
10. Symphony No. 12*.

*: I know that it's an early work composed by Mozart as a teen, but I really like it, all it's movements are beautiful in my opinion. The minuet in particular I find graceful and full of charm, with bold use of counterpoint that grabs my attention.


----------



## Ravn

1. Bruckner - #9
2. Bruckner - #8
3. Mahler - #9
4. Mahler - #6
5. Bruckner - #4
6. Brahms - #1
7. Sibelius - #5
8. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
9. Berio - Sinfonia
10. Penderecki - #6

Ten unranked honorable mentions:

Schubert - #8 (unfinished)
Bruckner - #5
Ives - New England Holidays
Schnittke - #1
Adams - Harmonielehre
Beethoven - #5
Mahler - #3
Pettersson - #8
Dvorak - #9
Shostakovich - #4

I'm not very satisfied with my list. Somehow Sibelius only got one entry, even though he's me third favourite symphonist (after Bruckner and Mahler).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Bruckner 8
Mahler 9
Sibelius 7
Beethoven 9
Dvorak 9
Mahler 6
Brahms 1-4


----------



## leonsm

1. Bruckner - 8
2. Mahler - 2
3. Mahler - 5
4. Walton - 1
5. Shostakovich - 5
6. Beethoven - 3
7. Atterberg - 3
8. Saint-Säens - 3
9. Szymanowski - 4
10. Brahms - 4

Bis:

11. Dvorak - 7
12. Dvorak - 9
13. Prokofiev - 5
14. Khachaturian - 2
15. Nielsen, C. - 4
16. Merikanto - 2
17. Atterberg - 5
18. Bloch - in C sharp minor
19. Respighi - Drammatica
20. Strauss - An Alpine Symphony or Pärt - 3


----------



## larold

Beethoven's Eroica or Choral symphonies usually top such lists. Here are a couple:

https://www.classical-music.com/features/works/20-greatest-symphonies-all-time/

https://www.wned.org/radio/wned-classical-945/20-greatest-symphonies/

https://classicalmusiconly.com/list/greatest-symphonies-of-all-time-4b39e638


----------



## Xisten267

Allerius said:


> I still have to listen to many symphonies (Bruckner, Sibelius and Vaughan-Williams come to mind), but from what I know, here are my preferences _today_:
> 
> 1. Beethoven #9
> 2. Schubert #8
> 3. Tchaikovsky #6
> 4. Beethoven #5
> 5. Tchaikovsky #5
> 6. Beethoven #6
> 7. Mahler #9
> 8. Shostakovich #5
> 9. Brahms #2
> 10. Brahms #1


I have listened to a lot of symphonies since posting this. Today, my ten favorites are:

1. Beethoven #9
2. Bruckner #8
3. Beethoven #5
4. Schubert #8
5. Tchaikovsky #6
6. Bruckner #9
7. Brahms #4
8. Bruckner #7
9. Mahler #9
10. Beethoven #3


----------



## HenryPenfold

1. Eroica
2. Bruckner 8
3. Bruckner 5
4. Bruckner 3
5. Sibelius 5
6. Mahler 2
7. Mahler 3
8. Mahler 9
9. Schuman 4
10. Brahms 2


----------



## Haydn70

The title of the thread is “10 Best Symphonies” but in the post itself the OP asks for “Your top 10 favorite symphonies”. Two different things although than can be overlap.

I will go for my current FAVORITES:

Haydn 39
Haydn 60
Haydn 63
Haydn 70
Haydn 73
Mozart 35
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 8
Schubert 3
Schubert 5


----------



## Axter

as of today


1. Mahler 5th
2. Beethoven Eroica
3. Beethoven 9th
4. Beethoven 5th
5. Schumann 4th
6. Mozart Prague
7. Brahms 2nd
8. Tchaikovsky Pathetique
9. Bruckner 4th
10. Bruckner 7th


Not made the top ten but honoury mentions:
Schubert 8th, Beethoven 6th, Vaughan Williams 8th, Brahms 4th, Bruckner 8th, Bruckner 9th, Bruckner 1st, Bruckner 0, Tchaikovsky 5th, Mozart Haffner, Mozart Jupiter, Mozart 40, Shostakovic 9th, Berlioz Symphony Fantastique


----------



## Junkner

1. Bruckner 8
2. Mahler 9
3. Beethoven 6
4. Brahms 4
5. Vaughan Williams 5
6. Tchaikovsky 6
7. Beethoven 7
8. Sibelius 5
9. Bruckner 9
10. Shostakovich 10


----------



## Coach G

Top Ten Symphonies?

It's impossible for me to compile such a list and make it interesting unless I exclude Beethoven; so here are my top ten symphonies _sans_ Beethoven:

1. Dvorak 9 "New World"
2. Tchaikovsky 4
3. Tchaikovsky 6 "Pathetique"
4. Shostakovich 5
5. Sibelius 5
6. Mahler 4
7. Bruckner 8
8. Bruckner 9 
9. Nielsen 4 "Sinfonia Expansiva"
10. Mozart 35 "Haffner"

Top Ten Symphonies composed by an native-born American:

1. Charles Ives 4
2. Aaron Copland 3
3. Leonard Bernstein 2 "Age of Anxiety"
4. Ned Rorem 3
5. Paul Creston 3 "Three Mysteries"
6. Lou Harrison 2 "Elegiac"
7. Alan Hovhaness 19 "Vishnu"
8. Alan Hovhaness 2 "Mysterious Mountain"
9. Florence Price 1
10. Harris 1 "1933"


----------



## ThankYouKiwi

In no particular order my favorites are:

Mahler 6
Mahler 9
Prokofiev 5
Prokofiev 6
Shostakovich 14
Nielsen 5
Nielsen 6
Honegger 3
Szymanowski 3
Schumann 2


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Can’t remember if I’ve done this already, but currently:

1. Beethoven 9
2. Bruckner 8
3. Mahler 9
4. Beethoven 5
5. Brahms 3
6. Brahms 4
7. Beethoven 3
8. Tchaikovsky 6
9. Bruckner 9
10. Dvorak 9


----------



## Cristian Lee

No particular order:

Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No. 5
Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
Vasili Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1
Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 4
Felix Weingartner - Symphony No. 4 
Paul Büttner - Symphony No. 4
Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 3
Erkki Melartin - Symphony No. 4
Reinhold Glière - Symphony No. 2
Sergei Bortkiewicz - Symphony No. 1


----------



## Barbebleu

What? No Mahler, Bruckner, Beethoven, Mozart, Shostakovich! I applaud your decision to swim against the mainstream . I hope you manage to stay afloat!:tiphat:


----------



## BeatriceB

Beethoven's 9th symphony must be one of the landmarks.


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
Beethoven Symphony No. 5
Mahler Gustav Symphony No. 6
Brahms Symphony No. 1
Schubert Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished" 
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Dvořák Symphony No. 9
Beethoven Symphony No. 6
Mahler Symphony No. 9
Brahms Symphony No. 3


----------



## bz3

Beethoven 3 and 6, Bruckner 9, Brahms 4, Schumann 2, Sibelius 7, Elgar 2, Tchaikovsky 6, Berlioz Romeo, Schmitt 4.


----------



## Art Rock

bz3 said:


> Schmitt 4.


I assume you mean Austrian composer Franz Schmidt, and not French composer Florent Schmitt.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Beethoven 9
Beethoven 7
Schubert 8th Unfinished
Shostakovich 10th
Mendelssohn 3
Dvorak 9
Dvorak 8
Brahms 3
Sibelius 5
Beethoven 6

These are the first I think of, but this is so damn hard ...


----------



## HerbertNorman

Cristian Lee said:


> No particular order:
> 
> Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No. 5
> Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
> Vasili Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1
> Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 4
> Felix Weingartner - Symphony No. 4
> Paul Büttner - Symphony No. 4
> Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 3
> Erkki Melartin - Symphony No. 4
> Reinhold Glière - Symphony No. 2
> Sergei Bortkiewicz - Symphony No. 1


Interesting list , interesting taste :tiphat:

I love this about TC , whereas others start discussing and argueing the toss when it's about personal taste


----------



## Cristian Lee

HerbertNorman said:


> Interesting list , interesting taste :tiphat:
> 
> I love this about TC , whereas others start discussing and argueing the toss when it's about personal taste


Thank you! When you come home from work and you want to relax and enjoy music you will always go to your personal taste


----------



## bz3

Art Rock said:


> I assume you mean Austrian composer Franz Schmidt, and not French composer Florent Schmitt.


Indeed. .


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Not to change the topic, but when I think about the symphonies everyone coming to classical music should hear, I think of the following list, conveniently numbering 50:

Beethoven 3, 5, 6, 7, 9
Berlioz Fantastique
Brahms 1, 2, 3, 4
Bruckner 4, 7, 8, 9
Dvorak 8, 9
Franck D minor
Haydn 88, 94, 100, 101, 104
Mahler 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 9
Mendelssohn 4
Mozart 35, 38, 39, 40, 41
Prokofiev 1, 5
Rachmaninoff 2
Saint-Saens 3
Schubert 5, 8, 9
Schumann 4
Shostakovich 5, 10
Sibelius 2, 5
Tchaikovsky 4, 5, 6
Vaughan Williams 2


.


----------



## pariah

Top 10 as of now 
Schubert 8
Mozart 39
Haydn 104
Beethoven 6
Elgar 1
Brahms 4
VW London Symphony
Dvorak 9
Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 2


----------



## Sabrina Ross

Tchaikovsky 6
Schubert 9
Haydn 52
Dvorak 8
Beethoven 5
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 3
Mahler 6
Brahms No 2
Mozart 40


my favorites


----------

